# Drying honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a warming box that keep the honey in untill it drops %


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Same as above run a fan in there to move the air. Open it up once a day to let out the moisture and dry air back in.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Evaporation rate is proportional to surface area. If you put it in a shallow vessel or blow dry air through it will dry before it ferments.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

I put mine in a shallow pan in front of the dehumidifier in a small reeom
Meridith


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

So I was at a bee seminar last week and a commercial guy who had his operation on display had a 55 gal drum in his drying room. A length of inch and a half pvc pipe was placed in the drum. A fish tank ariator was used to circulate honey from the bottom of the tank to the top through the pvc pipe. A 90 degree pvc elbow at the top of the pipe directed the honey to flow over a large bakeing sheet type thing with holes in it. As the honey flows over and through the holes it is exposed to the air in the room. They run AC and a dehumidifier just in this one room. Takes about 24 hrs to get from 20 to 18.5, which is where they want it. Some folks are going to try this with 5 gal buckets.


----------



## bradturbes (Feb 28, 2010)

For small amounts I use one of those chocolate fountains. You can turn the heat off and let the honey cascade down the fountain.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Just first understand the components of fermentation.....

The honey will naturally contain some yeast spores. 
Those spores gorw into viable yeast cells and multiply with moist conditions of 65f to about 105f.
However, in order to significantly multiply, they also need a good supply of oxygen. 

So warm honey that is "still" allows a lot of the air bubbles to rise out which slows the yeast growth.
If one mixes air into warm honey you will encourage yeast growth. 
Temperatures above 110f are usually fatal to the yeast colonies.

But then what good is science if you are only bottling honey ???

Fuzzy --- From Florida


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

If I leave honey which is at 19% in a water jacketed heated bottling tank at 100 degrees and the bottling tank is in an air conditioned room and 73 degrees 65% humidity will the honey dry as warm air leaves tank since heat goes to cold?


----------

